# Bridle Joint and Tenoning Jig



## td19 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm hoping to make table legs similar to the style used by George Nakashima in his Frenchman's Cove II (http://www.nakashimawoodworker.com/furniture/3/22). This requires bridle joints and I'm having a really hard time figuring out a precise way of cutting the mortises on the ends of the legs. I don't have a hollow chisel mortiser, which would probably make the job a lot easier and my skill with hand tools is nonexistent. I'm considering buying a tenoning jig for my table saw, but I'm unsure of whether a 29" leg could stand securely (and safely) in the jig while I make my cuts.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. If anyone has experience using a tenoning jig, it would be great to hear whether or not you think a leg that tall could stay in place while making cuts?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This should do the job.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/403/adjustabletenonjig.pdf


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Frank Klausz cutting bridle joints with his fence-riding
tenon jig.


----------

